# Clausing 5914 vari speed



## IHkid (Mar 29, 2017)

Just picked up a clausing 5914.  I think I have some problems on the vari speed drive off the motor.  

Does the hydraulic cylinder rod and bearing usually have some slop to it?  The sheave bushing is junk, I've been told the main shaft looks OK though?  

What oil does this system take?

Does the top of the headstock come off fairly easy?  I wanted to remove it and clean up the gears a little as its a bit stiff to put in and out of back Gears.

Thanks


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 29, 2017)

Not sure if this has anything to do with your problem, but while I was researching a Clausing 6914, I ran across a post somewhere else.
Can't find it right now, but basically the guy said that Clausing hydraulic variable speed systems tend to get air in the hydraulics after sitting for awhile.
He said running it up to max rpm would purge the air from it.  Could it be air in the hydraulic causing the slop you talk about ???


----------



## machPete99 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lots of info on these on the Yahoo Clausing group. There are special procedures to bleeding etc that might help.
The delrin bushings, if replaced,  need to be machined to fit your shafts.
If they wear too much they tend to destroy the shafts and possibly pulleys.
I just got done converting my 5914 to VFD, got rid of all of the Reeves drive stuff, much nicer now. It did take some time, money and effort...


----------



## Black Earth Knives (Apr 4, 2017)

There is a video on YouTube that discusses bleeding the system.  The gentleman in the video uses ATF for his lube.  Not sure I would do that as it is somewhat corrosive.  Just search 5914 in youtube and it will come up.  He is wearing gray coveralls.

IF anyone has a supplier for replacement parts for a Clausing 5914, I purchased one yesterday.  It seems in great shape but still would like to have a parts supplier as I notice things wrong from time to time.

Thanks for your help.

-Scott


----------



## machPete99 (Apr 4, 2017)

Clausing supposedly still supplies many parts for these lathes, although at apparently expensive prices. I have not had to use them yet myself. Many bearings can be replaced with standard items, although often you will need to make an adapter bushing. If you need any Reeves (variable speed pulley drive) parts I will probably be parting those out.


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 4, 2017)

Link to my thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-new-1963ish-clausing-5914.44963/#post-411292

Oil mentioned in early post.   Seals for the vari drive hydraulics can be purchased from Web Wyman on the yahoo clausing group.  Be aware that there are two different system sizes, he'll ask which you've got.


----------

